# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  1C:Предприятие 8.1.15.14 + 8.2.10.77 + Типовые конфигурации

## Сергей75

1C:Предприятие 8.1.15.14 + 8.2.10.77 + Типовые конфигурации


Содержание:
1С Платформа  8.1.15.14
1С Платформа  8.2.10.77
1С Цент упр произ-тью
Crack
Бухгалтерия автономного учреждения КОРП
Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения
Бухгалтерия предприятия
Бухгалтерия предприятия (базовая)
Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП
Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения
Зарплата и Управление Персоналом
Комплексная автоматизация
Конвертация данных
Консолидация ПРОФ
Налогоплательщик
Обработки
Розница
Управление небольшой фирмой
Управление производственным предприятием

Управление торговлей

Кому  интересно могу выслать ссылки на почту пишите : sergeyymanov@mail.ru

----------

cartorys (18.10.2016), dormidont128 (12.09.2015), Polat (07.07.2020), vic20006 (29.12.2014), Яромир (01.06.2014)

----------


## Хаос

этого добра и так здесь хватает, при чем посвежее будет

----------


## Nadya_Rost

Если можно скиньте пож=та 8.1 Бюджетную бухгалтерию на bagi@aaanet.ru

----------


## rufat.rsf

Привет,  скиньте пожалуйста 1C:Предприятие 8.1(8.1.15.14)

----------


## Ukei

> Привет,  скиньте пожалуйста 1C:Предприятие 8.1(8.1.15.14)


 - Ссылка на тему с архивом платформ у меня в подписи.

----------

cnim (20.06.2020), Pabloivanoff (19.10.2020)

----------

